# Ironwood on a pair of fighters



## TRfromMT (Nov 17, 2020)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful blades and sheaths.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 17, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow! Beautiful blades and sheaths.




Ha! Those are the parts I didn't do (leather or steel). I just do the scales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice job Tony. You did the wood justice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 17, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 17, 2020)

Those are fantastic.


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 17, 2020)

TRfromMT said:


> Ha! Those are the parts I didn't do (leather or steel). I just do the scales.



I meant the entire package - someone still has to put it all together and make it look like it belongs together. You did all that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (Nov 19, 2020)

nice combination. Love that wavy structure on handle. Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 23, 2020)

Gorgeous line on those! If looks could kill, those would get the job done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2020)

Scales are decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Nov 24, 2020)

Well done Tony !!
How did you finish the scales? I have no experience with that species.


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 24, 2020)

JLTibbetts said:


> Well done Tony !!
> How did you finish the scales? I have no experience with that species.


Thanks.
I sand to 800grit, then Tru Oil. After the tru oil is pretty much at a high gloss, I buff it down with 0000 steel wool and finish with a liquid wax and buff them back to a nice satin+ sheen. Ironwood is pretty easy to finish, actually.


----------



## JLTibbetts (Nov 24, 2020)

Well worth the effort. 
Thank you.


----------

